# Which Voopoo device should I go for?



## solantis (25/3/21)

I've been podding (if thats a word) for the last two years and would like to get back to vaping. Coming from a Voopoo Drag 1 here are my purchase options:

Argus GT KIT
Drag 2 Refresh edition
Drag 3 Mod only
The tank I intend using is the Wotofo SMM serpent

Which one would be the best buy?


----------



## blujeenz (25/3/21)

solantis said:


> I've been podding (if thats a word) for the last two years and would like to get back to vaping. Coming from a Voopoo Drag 1 here are my purchase options:
> 
> Argus GT KIT
> Drag 2 Refresh edition
> ...



podding
The act of stealing or moving files, sharing music or doing other illegal activity on or with your iPod.

Pod, a small group of animals ie whales or dolphins

Maybe you meant pondering.

Anyhow, Argus GT maybe best bet, although Im quite impressed by my Gen even though its a Vaporesso.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## solantis (25/3/21)

What I actually meant was podiatristing. When a foot doctor takes a rest between appointments

Thanks for that, would like to hear what others have to say

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (25/3/21)

solantis said:


> I've been podding (if thats a word) for the last two years and would like to get back to vaping. Coming from a Voopoo Drag 1 here are my purchase options:
> 
> Argus GT KIT
> Drag 2 Refresh edition
> ...


I would recommend @delon 's favourite mod. Smoant Naboo. Freemax 100 or 200, the Jellybox or any of the Voopoo mods you mentioned

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (26/3/21)

If you are not a high wattage vaper then the GT, i say that because it's a bit underpowered but at the wattages most vape at it really doesn't matter! If thinking the Drag 3 you might as well get the Drag Max and source a 510 adaptor then you can use the PnP pods or turn it into a Drag 3!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru (26/3/21)

Plus 1 on the Argus GT.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/3/21)

Low power: Argus GT
More oomph: Drag 3

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/21)

solantis said:


> The tank I intend using is the Wotofo SMM serpent



The Argus GT will perform brilliantly with this Single Coiler.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (26/3/21)

I'd say go with drag 3 loving mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/3/21)

I can't speak for the Drag 2 or 3 much as I've not owned any, but almost pulled the trigger on a Drag 3 (specs, etc. compared to the Drag 2 it was the better choice). I do however have two Argus GT's and though they are beautiful, their ramp up time does not compare to the likes of the Vaporesso Gen (which I have two of as well, as do my wife) but that being said, we run dual coil, 0.21Ohm, setups. Now ramp up may not sound like much of a reason to say no, but once you're used to such speedy ramp-ups, then the Argus GT becomes a showcase mod (which it has in my case) and you will want something else, in which case the Drag 3 should then be your best bet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/3/21)

Oh, and if you do not mind slightly bulkier mods, consider the Gaur 21. Got myself one this week and I've had consistent 24 hour battery life from it using two 21700's (both on the Samsung 40T's and on the Samsung 30T's). Do not let the size intimidate you however as it's quite light actually - not as light as a Gen, but a sure sight lighter than a Drag 1 (which I have one of and could do a direct comparison). Thoroughly enjoying this Gaur at the moment!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/3/21)

I am happy with my DRAG 3. It's so small, light and compact for a dual battery mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TyTy (26/3/21)

Got both the Argus and drag 3 and at the moment I'm constantly on the drag, both very nice but prefer the drag

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/21)

TyTy said:


> Got both the Argus and drag 3 and at the moment I'm constantly on the drag, both very nice but prefer the drag


I was trying to decide between these 2 as a new mod and then I saw your post. Could you post a pic of them side by side?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kadaboy (28/3/21)

I had the argus gt and drag 3 both underpowered devices. Not to mention after a month of looking after it well you will notice how easily they start scratching would look like you have the mod for a year. If you looking at mods for power in the budget range I would say vaporesso gen just look after the 510 on it cz they bound to come loose with condensation from bottom airflow rta and higher wattage vaping but overall one of the best. Then if you looking at single battery mod I would recommend the odin 100. Trust me you don't want to buy something and end up not wanting it after a month of use get something that suits your vaping style and pocket aswel I've spent alot on mods and most of them are overhyped aswel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/21)

Kadaboy said:


> I had the argus gt and drag 3 both underpowered devices. Not to mention after a month of looking after it well you will notice how easily they start scratching would look like you have the mod for a year. If you looking at mods for power in the budget range I would say vaporesso gen just look after the 510 on it cz they bound to come loose with condensation from bottom airflow rta and higher wattage vaping but overall one of the best. Then if you looking at single battery mod I would recommend the odin 100. Trust me you don't want to buy something and end up not wanting it after a month of use get something that suits your vaping style and pocket aswel I've spent alot on mods and most of them are overhyped aswel.


I’ve spent PLENTY over the years as well on mods that are just KAK. 

thanks for letting me know about the devices. 

my mrs has a gen and she’s very happy with it. I was eyeballing the minikin reborn as well. I had one for years, nothing killed that thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/3/21)

I would have recommended a Gen but I bought my Gaur 21 now recently _because _of the 510 issue. Came loose, had it fixed, came loose again. But, that being said, it gave me about a year and a half's excellent service. And truth be told, the loose 510 is my own fault due to dropping it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I would have recommended a Gen but I bought my Gaur 21 now recently _because _of the 510 issue. Came loose, had it fixed, came loose again. But, that being said, it gave me about a year and a half's excellent service. And truth be told, the loose 510 is my own fault due to dropping it.


And a year and a half from a mod is good going these days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/3/21)

Paul33 said:


> And a year and a half from a mod is good going these days


It could have lasted longer if I didn't drop it but due to having the bubble glass and a rubber band around it (dropped it before and the glass broke, 510 pin was fine, hence the rubber band) the width of the glass was too much and the 510 gave in. But yeah, solid mod, hits almost like a NCV2. Had absolutely no issues with it otherwise, loved the mod. Still have my second one in rotation (wife's got two as well), and I have something like 20 other mods I can choose from though most are in my display case TBH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> It could have lasted longer if I didn't drop it but due to having the bubble glass and a rubber band around it (dropped it before and the glass broke, 510 pin was fine, hence the rubber band) the width of the glass was too much and the 510 gave in. But yeah, solid mod, hits almost like a NCV2. Had absolutely no issues with it otherwise, loved the mod. Still have my second one in rotation (wife's got two as well), and I have something like 20 other mods I can choose from though most are in my display case TBH.


My mrs has one and hers has been perfect. I use 22 Rta’s and don’t use bubble glass so should be fine. 

I do like to drop things though (early onset arthritis doesn’t help) but the gen feels solid enough to take a hit or 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/21)

I feel like we’ve derailed this thread somewhat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/3/21)

Paul33 said:


> My mrs has one and hers has been perfect. I use 22 Rta’s and don’t use bubble glass so should be fine.
> 
> I do like to drop things though (early onset arthritis doesn’t help) but the gen feels solid enough to take a hit or 2.


Mine fell more than twice before it came loose (and I cannot blame arthritis, just clumsiness).

Don't think we derailed that much as the Gen was an option not listed, but definitely should be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/3/21)

Drag 3


----------



## Viper_SA (28/3/21)

I love my SMM Serpent. Think I have the mini though. Got it in a trade, so I can't say for sure.


----------

